# Cat shows in South Wales?



## Jimmychoo (Feb 4, 2015)

Just wondered if there are any cat shows taking place in South Wales?


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

This is the list of GCCF shows. I think there are some within reach of South Wales.
503 Service Temporarily Unavailable


----------

